# Notebook



## Arnhemland (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir steht in den kommenden Wochen ein Notebookkauf an.
Dieses soll dann meinen Rechner komplett ersetzen (dieser hat allerdings auch wirklich ausgedient)

Womit arbeitet ihr? Gibts Empfehlungen?
Wie sieht die Erfahrung hier mit Apple notebooks?

Wollte mich an ca. 1.000 - max. 1.200 EURO orientieren!

Möchte mich in Zukunft viel mit PS beschäftigen und anfangen meinen Horizont zu erweitern indem ich mich auch mal an 3D Programme herantaste, und da will ich mir dann kein Notebook holen mit dem das nicht möglich ist!

Würd mich über Tips und Erfahrungen freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Schjoa, also für CAD-Tools sind Notebooks schon gut geeignet, aber zum Spielen sind sie nicht konzipiert, das vorweg. Brauchst nen guten Grafikschip, nen guten Prozessor und nen bissel Ram (512MB-1GB) dann kanns schon losgehn.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## MFC openGL (11. Januar 2006)

@Alex12

1. CHIP schreibt man mit CH, nicht mit SCH 
2. Centrino ist KEIN Prozessor, sondern ein Name für die Kombination aus Pentium 4, i945 (glaube das war der) Chip, und WLAN... Wenn ein Gerät diese 3 Dinge integriert hat, darf es sich Centrino nennen.
3. ein bissel RAM, es liegt nicht immer an der Menge, sondern an der Geschwindigkeit. 

@Arnhemland

Kauf dir nen Rechner, kein Notebook, wenn du sowas machen willst. Das ist mein Rat


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Naja, über Centrino sagt auch jeder was anderes.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

Ne, eigentlich sagt jeder der Ahnung hat das gleiche über Centrino...
Aber das was MFC openGL geschrieben hat ist auch nur fast korrekt, aber ausm Kopf hät ichs auch nicht alles gewusst 

"Centrino® (oder Centrino Mobile Technology) ist eine Notebookplattform von IntelTM, welche CPU, Mainboard-Chipsatz und WLAN für Laptop-PCs kombiniert. Die Kombination basiert auf einem Intel Notebookprozessor (Pentium M oder Core Solo bzw. Core Duo), einem Intel Chipsatz (i855, i915 oder i945) und einem Intel PRO/Wireless WLAN-Chip (2100, 2915ABG oder 3945ABG)."
Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrino

Wo stand da eigentlich was von Spielen?
Vielleicht beschreibst du noch etwas genauer was du so machst bzw. was deine Hauptnutzung des PCs ist, dann kann man besser abschätzen was du brauchst.


----------



## Caliterra (11. Januar 2006)

Also Notebook, OK.

- mindestens 1GB Ram PC 400
- 1,8 - 2,0 GHz Centrino oder Athlon Turion
- 80 GB Festplatte
- Wlan
- X700 Grafik
- 15,4 Zoll LCD WXGA
UND WICHTIG KEIN GERICOM

usw. gibts alles für rund 1300 € und wenn man sucht dann findet man.


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

kommt drauf an was man machen will, X700 Graka und 1Gb Ram brauchst man auch nicht unbedingt...


----------



## Arnhemland (11. Januar 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht beschreibst du noch etwas genauer was du so machst bzw. was deine Hauptnutzung des PCs ist, dann kann man besser abschätzen was du brauchst.



Also in erster Linie möchte ich zukünftig weiter mit PS arbeiten, und zwar nicht wie mit meinem 733 MHz PC den ich noch habe (benutze nebenbei das notebook meiner Freundin)

Finde die Sachen die ich hier gesehen habe mit z.B. Cinema4d absolut geil!
Möchte als auch damit eventuell arbeiten wenn ich es dann mal lerne! Demnach möchte ich nen Rechner haben mit dem das möglich ist.

Super wäre wenn spielen auch möglich wäre, mache ich zwar bisher auch kaum, aber die Möglichkeit zu haben ist ganz nett!

Arbeitet ihr mit Notebooks, oder ausschließlich mit normalen  Rechnern?
Schon einmal danke für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Caliterra (11. Januar 2006)

Bei Photoshop und Cinema4d braucht man aber ein wenig Leistung und noch mehr RAM.


----------



## MFC openGL (12. Januar 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne, eigentlich sagt jeder der Ahnung hat das gleiche über Centrino...
> Aber das was MFC openGL geschrieben hat ist auch nur fast korrekt, aber ausm Kopf hät ichs auch nicht alles gewusst
> 
> "Centrino® (oder Centrino Mobile Technology) ist eine Notebookplattform von IntelTM, welche CPU, Mainboard-Chipsatz und WLAN für Laptop-PCs kombiniert. Die Kombination basiert auf einem Intel Notebookprozessor (Pentium M oder Core Solo bzw. Core Duo), einem Intel Chipsatz (i855, i915 oder i945) und einem Intel PRO/Wireless WLAN-Chip (2100, 2915ABG oder 3945ABG)."
> ...


 
Jop, das meinte ich...   Hatte nur keine Zeit/Lust mehr das rauszusuchen.

Gruß

MFC OpenGL


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> Arbeitet ihr mit Notebooks, oder ausschließlich mit normalen Rechnern?


Zum spielen ausschließlich Rechner, Notebooks taugen dafür einfach net, sind halt auch nicht dafür konzipiert.   
Gut, für CAD-Tools geht n Notebook noch aber zum Spielen net.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Grimreaper (12. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gut, für CAD-Tools geht n Notebook noch aber zum Spielen net.
> MfG Alexander12


Hast du jemals ein CAD Programm verwendet?

Zur Frage: Persönlich arbeite und spiele ich fast ausschließlich aufm Notebook. Nur ab und zu, wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin, nutz ich den Desktop zum zocken.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ich meint jetzt hochauflösende, leistungsfressende Spiele, damit muss Man vergleichen, dass sind dann die Rechner von Morgen, sonst kannst gleich wieder nen neuen kauf'n.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (12. Januar 2006)

> Zum spielen ausschließlich Rechner, Notebooks taugen dafür einfach net, sind halt auch nicht dafür konzipiert.
> Gut, für CAD-Tools geht n Notebook noch aber zum Spielen net.



1. Ich kenne sehr viele "Zogger" die nur mit Laptop spielen, und auch Highendgames, also komm mir nicht mit dem Spruch Laptops sind nicht zum Zoggen da. Die neuen Laptops nehmen es mit std Rechner Locker auf, was das Spielen anbelangt, und nen bissl Teurer Lappi, kommt auch an nen Game-PC nahe ran.

2. Ich galube du verwechselst CAD mit C4D... CAD ist n Zeichnungsprogramm, welches dir ermöglicht, einfache Zeichnungen zu zeichnen, und diesen LaserParameter zuzuordnen. Anschliessend werden die CAD-Files als dfx oder vlf File in das LaserProgramm implementiert. Keine Bange, ich arbeite auf dem Gebiet, also versuch nicht abzustreiten, das man c4d auch cad nennen kann, weil dann liegste schon zum zweiten mal daneben!

So 

Es gibt spezigische GrakaChips, die einen mehr auf 3d-Rendering, die anderen mehr auf Spiele. Grenze ein, was du mehr machen willst. PS alleine kannst du auch locker mit ner "SpieleGraka" gebrauchen, da es da nicht wirkliche echtzeit 3d Dinge zu rendern gibt  c4d ist auch mit ner "SpieleGraka" zu gebrauchen, du wirst den Editor einfach nicht mehr so flüüsig betrachten können, wenn du an die hohen Polygrenzen kommst, und dein Objekt, zB verschiebst.

just my two cents.

so long 
ziop


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Aber ein Notebook kommt vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nie an einen Desktop heran. Einen Zocker-Desktop à la 7800GTX etc. kriegst schon ab 1200€, bei Laptops gehst bis 2000€ und aufwärts...   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (12. Januar 2006)

Wir wollens mal nciht übertreiben. Mein Mitschüler hat sich auch die Entscheidung, lappi oder Desk angetan. Hat sich nen lappi für 900Euro gekauft. Er spielt HalLife 2mit 200fps, q4 mit 150 Frames etc. Wenn mann davon ausgeht, das es ab einem Niveau von 160Frames oder so, für den Menschen keine Rolle mehr spielt, würde ich jetzt gerne dein Argument hören. Und auserdem, wenn ich mit Ihm auf lAN fahre, (spielt im selben Clan) hat er es vedammt gemütlich mit seinem lappi, und bis ich meine ZockerMachine aufgebaut habe, hat ersch schon etliche Runden hinter sich...


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> hat ersch schon etliche Runden hinter sich...


Oh, das ist natürlich schlecht..    
Ja, die Mobilität ist bei einem Laptop natürlich gegeben, aber wenn die GraKa Mal alt ist, kannst sie nicht austauschen, nicht wechseln etc. 

Sonst würd Ich mir vllt. auch eins zulegen, aber solang das so ist/bleibt kommt das nicht in Frage, habe da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.  :suspekt: 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Grimreaper (12. Januar 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Ich galube du verwechselst CAD mit C4D... CAD ist n Zeichnungsprogramm, welches dir ermöglicht, einfache Zeichnungen zu zeichnen, und diesen LaserParameter zuzuordnen. Anschliessend werden die CAD-Files als dfx oder vlf File in das LaserProgramm implementiert. Keine Bange, ich arbeite auf dem Gebiet, also versuch nicht abzustreiten, das man c4d auch cad nennen kann, weil dann liegste schon zum zweiten mal daneben!


Wenn das jetzt an mich gerichtet war:
Ich habs nicht mit C4D verwechselt. Aber für mich sind CAD Programme wie Catia und Pro Engineer. Und die brauchen ganz schön Leistung so viel ich weiß.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> 
> Oh, das ist natürlich schlecht..
> Ja, die Mobilität ist bei einem Laptop natürlich gegeben, aber wenn die GraKa Mal alt ist, kannst sie nicht austauschen, nicht wechseln etc.


Also Laptops sind normaler weise nicht zum Spielen gedacht sondern zum mobilen arbeiten. Und dafür reichen die derzeitigen Grafikkarten und -chips allemal. Und zum DVD schauen auch


			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sonst würd Ich mir vllt. auch eins zulegen, aber solang das so ist/bleibt kommt das nicht in Frage, habe da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.  :suspekt:
> 
> 
> MfG Alexander12


Du schaffst es tatsächlich dir in einem Satz zu wiedersprechen (kenn ich sonst eigentlich nur von Frauen  ). Wenn du schon "schlechte Erfahrungen" gemacht hast, musst du ja schon mal einen Laptop oder ein Notebook besessen haben, das widerlegst du aber schon im ersten Teil des Satzes.
Und selbst wenn: Ich sehe darin keine "schlechte" Erfahrung, nur weil man ein Laptop kaum aufrüsten kann. Das ist nun mal gegeben und fertig. Außerdem gibt es auch genügend PCs (Destops, MCCs,...) die man nicht aufrüsten kann


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi niggo.

Das wird ja immer bunter hier!   


> Also Laptops sind normaler weise nicht zum Spielen gedacht sondern zum mobilen arbeiten.


Das sag ich ja, nur glaubt mir das keiner.   


> Und zum DVD schauen auch


Das sowieso.   
Die ham ja schon alle 5.1 Soundcards etc.   


> Wenn du schon "schlechte Erfahrungen" gemacht hast, musst du ja schon mal einen Laptop oder ein Notebook besessen haben, das widerlegst du aber schon im ersten Teil des Satzes.


Ich meine "Ich würde mir vllt. ein neues zulegen" tschuldigung. Ich stand vor 4 Wochen noch vor der Wahl, habe aber den Desktop genommen. Mein Toshiba Laptop wartet brav in der Tasche untern Tisch. Sitze aber nur noch am Desktop.


> Und selbst wenn: Ich sehe darin keine "schlechte" Erfahrung, nur weil man ein Laptop kaum aufrüsten kann.


Naja, das kann Man so und so sehen.   


> Das ist nun mal gegeben und fertig.


Naja, deswegen den Dektop gewählt.  :suspekt: 


> Außerdem gibt es auch genügend PCs (Destops, MCCs,...) die man nicht aufrüsten kann


Wenn dann sind das Ausnahmen, oder kennst du Beispiele?   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn dann sind das Ausnahmen, oder kennst du Beispiele?


ja nur leider nicht beim Namen.
wurde meinem Vater vor kurzem erst im Betreib vorgestellt
DesktopPC, komplett passiv gekühlt (extrem leise) *träum*, Gehäuse so groß wie ein handelsüblicher Sat-Receiver, DVD-Brenner, 100 GB 2,5" S-ATA Platte, weiteres kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, da ich das auch nicht erfahren hab. Preis jedenfalls 1200 €

anderes Beispiel I-Mac oder Apple Mini:
beide so konzipiert, dass sie kaum bzw, gar nicht aufgerüstet werden können


----------



## Alexander12 (13. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Hab Ich wie gesagt gar nicht gewusst.  :-( 


> anderes Beispiel I-Mac oder Apple Mini:


Mit denen konnt Ich mich sowieso noch nie anfreunden. Gefallen mir nicht so.  :suspekt: 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Arnhemland (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo noch mal!
Danke für die ganzen Antworten, hier jetzt noch einmal die letzte Bitte diesbezüglich (hoffe ich)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Notebook? Zukünftig werde ich wohl mit PS, Indesign und ev. auch C4d arbeiten.
Wenn nebenbei noch Zeit zum Spielen sein sollte bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt.

HP Compaq nx6125 - 1024MB

Basiskomponenten:



AMD Turion™ 64 ML-34 1,80 GHz, 1 MB L2-Cache 
1024MB DDR RAM, 333 MHz, (Belegung: 2x512), 2.048MB max. 
80 GB Festplatte 
DVD+/-RW Double Layer Brenner, fest eingebaut 
15" 1024 x 768 XGA TFT (16 Millionen Farben) 
ATI Mobility Radeon X300, bis zu 128 MB gemeinsam benutzter Systemgrafikspeicher 
integrierter HP Biometric Fingerprint Sensor 
6-in-1 Kartenleser (SD Memory Card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MultiMediaCard, SmartMedia Card, xD-Picture Card)

Kommunikation:


Broadcom 802.11b/g Wireless LAN 
NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller 10/100/1000-Netzwerkkarte 
56K Modem
Bluetooth

Schnittstellen:


1 x Display / Video - VGA - HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig 
1 x IEEE 1394 (FireWire) 
1 x Mikrofon - Stereo-Jack-Stecker 3.5 mm 
1 x Audio - Line-Out/Kopfhörer - Stereo-Jack-Stecker 3.5 mm 
1 x Modem - Telefonleitung - RJ-11 
1 x Netzwerk - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T - RJ-45 
1 x Display / Video - S-Video-Ausgang 
3 x Hi-Speed USB - USB Typ A, 4-polig 
1 x Docking-/Anschluß-Replikator (passende Dockinstation für 129.- €, PA286: Hier klicken!) 
1 x Steckplatz ExpressCard/54 
1 x Steckplatz PCMCIA, PC Card Typ I/II


Weitere Ausstattungsmerkmale:


Abmessungen (B x T x H): 3,1 (vorne) x 32,8 x 26,7 cm 
Gewicht: 2,72 kg (mit optischem Laufwerk) 
Sicherheitsmanagement: HP ProtectTools, integrierter HP Biometric Fingerprint Sensor, HP Drivelock, Smart Card (optional), Vorrichtung für Kensington Schloss, HP Local Recovery von Altiris, Symantec™ Norton Antivirus 
Tastatur (volle Größe) 
Touchpad mit Bildlaufbereich 
HP Premier Sound 16-Bit-Sound, Buchsen für Audioausgang/Kopfhörer, Mikrofon und integriertes Mikrofon, Stereolautsprecher

Mitgeliefertes Zubehör:


Externes 65W Netzteil 
Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 6 Zellen - Akkubetriebsdauer von bis zu 4 Stunden, kann mit dem optionalen HP Reiseakku verdoppelt werden (passender Reiseakku für 149.- €, PB993: Hier klicken!) 

Betriebssystem & Software:


Microsoft® Windows® XP Home 
Software vorinstalliert:
HP One-Touch Button Software, HP Mobile™ Print Driver, Synaptics Touchpad Driver, HP Hilfe und Support, HP Wireless Assistant, Sonic RecordNow!, InterVideo WinDVD – DVD-Player 
Software im Lieferumfang:
InterVideo WinDVD Creator – DVD Authoring; Im Internet verfügbare Software: HP Client Manager Software, Smart Card Security für HP ProtectTools


hier noch ein link: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...x6125_serie/hp_compaq_nx6125_top_value_1024mb

Eure Meinungen?


----------



## Johannes Postler (19. Januar 2006)

Ich kann jetzt keine Aussage zur Qualität von HP-Notebooks machen (mit meinem HP-Drucker bin ich zufrieden), aber die Daten müssten in Ordnung gehen. Wenn du mit dem Preis auch zufrienden bist, dann schaut das gut aus. 
Ich würd an deiner Stelle noch schauen, ob im Internet Testberichte zu finden sind und ev. Bekannte mit einem HP-Gerät fragen.
Vielleicht kannst du dir das Ding mal in natura ansehen - auf Bildschirm, Lüftergeräusch, Verarbeitung und Gewicht achten (obwohl 2,7 kg gut ist).

// Edit: Bei genauerem Hinsehen ist mir der "Systemgrafikspeicher" aufgefallen. Obwohl das x300 anfangs nach eigenem Speicher geklungen hat, schauts jetzt doch so aus als wär das Shared Memory. Das wäre dann zum Spielen und auch für C4D ein großer Nachteil!


----------



## Arnhemland (20. Januar 2006)

Mir hat ein Kollege folgendes dazu geschrieben, seht ihr trotzdem probleme?

also das liegt daran das der turion 64 super neu ist und es nur einen 
chipsatz dafür gibt
dieser ist dann direkt von ati also derselbe hersteller wie vom 
grafikprozessor
die haben es aber geschafft den systemspeicher exakt so zu verwalten die 
den grafikspeicher
also ist wie ne ganz normale "externe" grafikkarte von der lesitung her


----------



## Caliterra (21. Januar 2006)

Der Vater meiner... hat nen Turion mit ner X700 und 15,4 " für knapp 1300 €.

Tipp von mir fang nich mit ner x300 an das ist der letzte Dreck. Dann würde ich ein 15,4 " Display bevorzugen da hier mehr Platz für Werkzeugleisten ist usw..
Dann kann ich nur empfehlen WinXP PROFESSIONAL als BS der 
Home Edition vorzuziehen. <-- wenn möglich.

Schau Dich mal bei Toshiba um vielleicht ist da was dabei.


----------



## hpvw (21. Januar 2006)

Caliterra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tipp von mir fang nich mit ner x300 an das ist der letzte Dreck.


Die Aussage überzeugt mich richtig. Geht das etwas detaillierter? Welches sind denn die riesigen Nachteile dieser Karte?

In der Regel sind Notebooks mit der x300 statt der x700 noch eine Stange Geld günstiger. Mit Photoshop und Indesign sollte es bei der Konfiguration keine Probleme geben. C4D kann ich schwer einschätzen. 

Ein Problem könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen: Ich könnte mit diesen Programmen nur schwer mit der Auflösung von 1024x768 arbeiten. SXGA+ mit 1400x1050 ist da schon übersichtlicher und hat IMHO noch keine zu kleinen Pixel.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## kasal (21. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> Die Aussage überzeugt mich richtig. Geht das etwas detaillierter? Welches sind denn die riesigen Nachteile dieser Karte?


Sie ist abgespeckt bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Wobei mich die X700 beim spielen auch ein bissel enttäuscht hat..   


LG,
kasal


----------



## hpvw (21. Januar 2006)

kasal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sie ist abgespeckt bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> Wobei mich die X700 beim spielen auch ein bissel enttäuscht hat..


Das ist ein gutes Argument, wenn man einen Desktop-Ersatz zum exzessiven Spielen sucht. Wenn man aber ein Notebook kauft achtet man unter Umständen auch auf den Preis und die Akkulaufzeit (ich zumindest mach das) und ein Porsche braucht nunmal mehr Sprit, als ein Golf, auch wenn man ihn sparsam fährt. Wenn die x700 Dich auch nicht überzeugt hat, sollte man den Vergleich der Beiden bezüglich der Leistung vielleicht nicht so hervorheben, sondern auch die anderen Merkmale betrachten.

Gruß hpvw


----------

